# Sticky  Everything Else forum rules



## UWN admin

> From the forum rules: "Please do not make posts about politics, sexual orientation or religion that have little to do with the outdoors or wildlife. Experience tells us that these threads too often become heated, offensive and detrimental to the forum."


The Everything Else forum is a place to discuss miscellaneous things of general interest to forum members. It is _not,_ however, a place to promote political, social or religious viewpoints. Neither is it a place to use as a soapbox for airing grievances, complaining about society or trying to win converts to a cause. There are forums on the Internet for these sorts of posts, but this forum is not one of them.

Forum members who ignore moderator requests by persisting in making posts that violate these general guidelines risk having their posting privileges in the Everything Else forum revoked. This doesn't have to be a big issue, and with a little cooperation from everyone it won't be.


----------

